# Air conditioning Unit Question on a Split Air



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

This was done a few weeks ago. I have a Hitachi RAS09 Split air units installed. I went to the EPA web site and found a place that would certify me online. Sooo.... I went ahead and installed this unit in my bedroom. It is rated for @ 450 Sq Foot room. My bedroom is @ 230 Sq foot room. 

The unit cools alright, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with a Split Air system and if the cooling is so so or is it great? I need feedback on other people using this system since I only know one other person who has a 12000 btu system installed and it also works OK, not extra cool. Possibly because his living/dining area where it is installed is about 850 sq feet and has a couple of openings without doors.
Any feedback would be appreciated...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't know much about those units but heres a genral chart to go by

This is a generic chart to go by.

Area in
*square feet Btu/hour 
100 to 150 5,000 
150 to 250 6,000 
250 to 350 7- 8,000 
350 to 400 9,000 
400 to 450 10,000 
450 to 550 12,000 
550 to 700 14,000 
700 to 1,000 18,000*


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks Lex,
I did look into this type of chart prior to buying the unit and the Hitachi is rated at 9300 BTU. This unit is actually a heatpump. 

So it is plenty for my bedroom. The remote works fine and if you set the temp on it to a lower than ambient temp, the A/C will kick in and you will feel cool/cold air from the vents. 

Just wondering if this is expected. My experience with how A/C feels is a wall mount/window mounted unit with a lot of noise and blasts of cold air. Also, central air at the office with blasts of cold air under the vents but if you are too far away from the vents in the same room you start to feel warm.

This Hitachi unit is SUPER quiet but seems not to cool as fast(?) as possibly a central air unit(?). I have never had A/C in my bedroom before so I can't compare is to say a window mounted unit in the same space. 

I am thinking of purchasing another of the same unit for the family room which is about 300 sq feet and compare the difference. 

Thanks for your responses in advance...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

With all units it has to remove the humidity so when thats removed you will start to feel cooler.Whats the temp comeing out of the vent Should be around 64 or so.Also if the room is 90 degrees it will take awhile to bring the temp down.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

When I go home, I'll get a temp reading from the vent. The temperatures have been in the upper 80s and lower 90s but today in the mid 80s, outside. In the room the temps are in the lower to mid 80s. 

I'll check temp from vent and post.

:up:


----------



## smalls2337 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey I service a/c equipment and if you want to check and see if your unit is working properly, take the temperatures of the inlet and outlet(that's supply and return where air goes in and comes out) of your air conditioner and if it's less than 15 degrees or over 20 degrees than it's not working correctly, you want to typically see 17 degrees. Now as far as BTU's, roughly rule of thumb can go to 600sq.ft. per 12,000 BTU's. You oversize your system, and you could make your room or structure very uncomfortable. See an Air Conditioner works to remove humidity from the air and after it does that that's when the temperature will fall. If your system is oversized, your unit will short-cycle and will not remove the humidity. There is no unit small enough for a 230sq.ft. space, but window units would be you best bet like maybe under 5000 BTU's. Bigger is not best outcome for air conditioners.


----------



## smalls2337 (Oct 3, 2006)

and stay away from the EPA. Their jerks


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Smalls!
I will check on that temp difference tha you are indicating on your post when I get home. I am still traveling, but I will put this on my things to do list when I get home.

EPA Bad? Ok......


----------

